

Cycles in family tree software - wfunction
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/6163683/cycles-in-family-tree-software/8846002#8846002

======
Moyamo
I don't see how this creates cycles, with a parentage graph. For cycles to
exist, you would need to have time travel.

This seems to create a structure of the form. (If F is father and D is
daughter, and I is the child they had).

    
    
        +---------------->I
        |                 ^
        |                 |
        F------>D----------
    

Which remains acyclic.

~~~
dalke
You are correct. Quoting the start of the highest ranking response, the person
asking the question has "a fundamental misunderstanding of what a family tree
is supposed to be."

------
wfunction
Oops, I didn't mean to link to that downvoted answer...

